# Linux installieren, einfach?



## raubu86 (11. November 2018)

Ich benötige Hilfe beim Installieren eines Linux Betriebssystem. Auf meinem Laptop ist zur Zeit Windows 10 drauf. 

Mein Laptop möchte ich verkaufen und der Interessent ist ein Linux Typ. Muss ich erst die Festplatte formatieren und dann Linux installieren?

Es soll nur Linux drauf sein.

Freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung.


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2018)

Ubuntu z.B. ist recht einfach einfach ISO downloaden und mit Rufus auf nen Stick zum booten packen und dann installieren ähnlich wie Windows 10 

Nen klassisches OS das den eigennamen linux hat gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (11. November 2018)

Wenn der Käufer Linux verwendet, wird er wohl selbst seine Wunsch-Distribution installieren wollen. Das Vorinstallieren irgendeiner beliebigen Linux-Distribution dürfte also zum Einen ziemlich sinnlos sein und zum Anderen wahrscheinlich auch nicht gewünscht. 

Es gibt so viele Distributionen, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, gerade die  zu nehmen die der Käufer selbst verwendet, wenn er es dir vorher nicht sagt. Die Platte unter Windows zu formatieren ist ebenfalls ziemlich nutzlos, weil Windows nur mit sehr wenigen Dateisystemen arbeiten kann (NTFS, FAT, Fat32 und exFAT), aber die üblichen Dateisysteme die in der Linux-Welt Verwendung finden (z. B. ext4) kennt Windows nicht. Außerdem weißt du nicht welche Partitionsaufteilung der Käufer haben will (z.B. wie groß er die Swap-Partition haben will - falls er eine verwendet). Die meisten Linux-Distibutionen können zwar mit NTFS-Partitionen umgehen, aber man installiert Linux normalerweise nicht in solchen altertümlichen Dateisystemen wie sie bei Windows nach wie vor in Gebrauch sind und wird daher eine in NTFS formatierte Platte während der Installation sowieso anders partitionieren und formatieren. Eine unformatierte leere Platte ist also die sinnvollste Grundlage. Lediglich ob man die Platte dem Linux-User mit der für ihn passenden Partionstabelle hinterlässt (also MBR oder GPT) könnte hilfreich sein. Da kann man sich bei den meisten Linux-Distributionen aber auch problemlos mit dem Live-System helfen, sollte die Platte mit der falschen Partionstabelle vorliegen.

Ich würde also einfach die Platte sauber löschen (z. B. mit Nullen überschreiben) aber nicht formatieren. Wenn du aber wirklich Linux vorinstallierten willst, solltest du den Käufer unbedingt vorher fragen welche Distribution und ggfls. welche Version er davon nutzt. 
Die Installation ist bei den meisten bekannten Linux-Distributionen nicht schwer - oft sogar einfacher als so manche Windows-Installation. Aber es gibt nach wie vor auch ein paar Distris die viel Hintergrundwissen erfordern und im Wesentlichen per Konsole erfolgen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2018)

Was für eine Linux Distribution soll es denn sein?

Die meistgenutzten Distros, wie Ubuntu oder Mint, lassen sich deutlich einfacher installieren als Windows,  einfach einen USB-Stick/Speicherkarte/externe Festplatte/DVD/was auch immer   damit einlegen und dann auf "Installieren" drücken. 

Allerdings denke ich auch, dass der zukünftige Nutzer das doch eher selbst machen sollte, damit er umsetzen kann was auch immer ihm genau vorschwebt.


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2018)

Wobei er das ja auch machen kann wenn ein Ubuntu vorinstalliert ist, spricht ja nix dagegen das was drauf ist löschen kann er immernoch


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2018)

Falls das Gerät persönlich übergeben wird und der Käufer es nur kauft wenn er weiss, dass unter Linux alles funktioniert, macht die Linux-Installation durchaus Sinn.

Ich würde einfach ein aktuelles Linux Mint drauf installieren und hoffen, dass alles funktioniert. Also vor dem Verkauf mal testen, ob z.B. WLan und die üblichen PowerOff Zustände (Display zuklappen, On/Off Schalter drücken) zum Erfolg führen und das Gerät wieder vollständig aufwacht. Aber es gibt natürlich auch Laptops, die dies unter Windows nicht können.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die meistgenutzten Distros, wie Ubuntu oder Mint,  lassen sich deutlich einfacher installieren als  Windows


Einfacher wie USB-Stick erstellen, von USB booten, Platte  auswählen und warten geht das auch mit Linux nicht. Der Rest hängt dann  von der verwendeten HW und der Distribution ab. Ich hatte bisher noch  kein Linux, dass ohne jeglichen manuelle Konfiguration auf den getesteten  Gerät völlig fehlerfrei lief.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Einfacher wie USB-Stick erstellen, von USB booten, Platte  auswählen und warten geht das auch mit Linux nicht. Der Rest hängt dann  von der verwendeten HW und der Distribution ab. Ich hatte bisher noch  kein Linux, dass ohne jeglichen manuelle Konfiguration auf den getesteten  Gerät völlig fehlerfrei lief.



Ich schon, die genannten Distributionen liefen ohne irgendwelche weiteren Anpassungen.

Bei Windows 10 muss man zusätzlich einige Privatsphäre-Einstellungen tätigen, ansonsten ist das auch recht einfach.


----------



## raubu86 (12. November 2018)

Wow! Vielen Dank für für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Wusste gar nicht dass es doch so kompliziert ist.

Ich versuche den Interessenten zu überreden, dass ich den Laptop so lasse wie er ist.


----------



## Arkintosz (12. November 2018)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn der Käufer Linux verwendet, wird er wohl selbst seine Wunsch-Distribution installieren wollen. Das Vorinstallieren irgendeiner beliebigen Linux-Distribution dürfte also zum Einen ziemlich sinnlos sein und zum Anderen wahrscheinlich auch nicht gewünscht.



Ich halte es für am wahrscheinlichsten:
1. Dass der Käufer es nicht installieren kann
2. Dass er keine Lust hat, sich damit zu beschäftigen
3. Dass er, (wie es schon genannt wurde) sichergehen möchte, dass die Linuxdistribution darauf läuft.

Ich habe auch mal ein Gerät verkauft, auf dem Linux war und der Käufer bestand darauf, dass ein aktiviertes Windows mit dem beiliegenden Key installiert sein sollte. Die meisten Leute haben keinen Plan vom Installieren von Betriebssystemen und vor allem, Angst, in einem fremd organisierten Interface etwas falsches zu klicken (wobei die ziemlich unbegründet ist).
Nicht umsonst ist der Vertrieb von Linux-PCs sehr erfolgreicht, während die Installation auf PCs, die mit Windows ausgeliefert wurden, viele "Casuals" überfordert.


----------



## Gimmick (12. November 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst ist der Vertrieb von Linux-PCs sehr erfolgreicht, während die Installation auf PCs, die mit Windows ausgeliefert wurden, viele "Casuals" überfordert.



Ist das so? War garnicht bewusst.
Dabei geht es doch eigentlich nicht mehr einfacher.


----------



## shadie (12. November 2018)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Wow! Vielen Dank für für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Wusste gar nicht dass es doch so kompliziert ist.
> 
> Ich versuche den Interessenten zu überreden, dass ich den Laptop so lasse wie er ist.



Würde ich nicht machen.

Ist die Festplatte nicht par mal neu beschrieben worden ist die Chance hoch, dass er Daten von dir wiederherstellen kann.
Das Teil sollte zwingend formatiert werden.

Und NEIN kompliziert ist die Linux installation nicht.
Lade dir Ubuntu runter.
Installiere Rufus.
Stecke nen Stick rein.
Wähle stick + die runtergeladene ISO aus.
Starten.
Stecke den Stick danach an den PC der formatiert werden soll.
Boote vom Stick
Installiere Ubuntu.

Total simpel.


----------



## Arkintosz (12. November 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ist das so? War garnicht bewusst.
> Dabei geht es doch eigentlich nicht mehr einfacher.


Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Tuxedo, Purism und Googles Chromebooks sehr gut ankommen.

Das es sehr einfach ist, ein Betriebssystem zu installieren (egal ob es nun Linux oder Windows ist - im letzten Fall dauert es vor allem, bis die Updates installiert wurden und alles eingerichtet ist), möchte ich auch nicht abstreiten. Nur trauen sich viele Menschen da grundsätzlich gar nicht ran. Schon im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern, löst bei vielen aufstehende Haare aus, da ihnen eventuell auch beigebracht wurde, auf keinen Fall beim Hochfahren irgendwelche Tasten zu drücken und dort nichts umzustellen.
Dass man mittlerweile auch mit einer anderen Taste speziell für solche Dinge, kein Risiko eingeht, ist den meisten nicht bewusst, da sie ja über die Tabuzone keinen weiteren Gedanken verschwenden wollen - bloß nichts "kaputtmachen".

Die Einfachheit vieler Linux-Desktops in der heutigen Zeit zieht natürlich auch ganz andere Leute an, wie noch vor 10 Jahren. Zum Beispiel ältere, die Sehschwächen haben, und die Bedienhilfen und großen Symbole und geringen Einstell- (Bzw. Verstell-) Möglichkeiten von Gnome schätzen. Zudem sind sie tendenziell auch leichtere Opfer für Viren, die per Email-Anhang kommen.
Die wollen natürlich aus mehreren Gründen einen "Linux-PC", aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie ihn selbst installieren könnten.

Edit: Stimme dem folgenden Zitat absolut zu.


shadie schrieb:


> Ist die Festplatte nicht par mal neu beschrieben worden ist die Chance hoch, dass er Daten von dir wiederherstellen kann.
> Das Teil sollte zwingend formatiert werden.
> 
> Und NEIN kompliziert ist die Linux installation nicht.
> ...


----------



## fotoman (12. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich schon, die genannten Distributionen liefen  ohne irgendwelche weiteren Anpassungen.


Wenn ich mir ein paar  Beiträge zu Linux + Lenovo T480 oder XPS15 durchlese, dann darf man halt  keinen Laptop imt nVidia-Grafikchip haben und muss sich mit dem  Killer-Netzwerkchip herum ärgern. So lustige Kleinigkeiten wie die  Umkonfiguration von Sondertasten sind für den unbedarften User auch kein  Problem.



shadie schrieb:


> Ist die Festplatte nicht par mal neu beschrieben worden ist die Chance hoch, dass er Daten von dir wiederherstellen kann.


Warum nicht gleich mind. zwanzigmal mit Zufallswerten überschreiben? Ich wüsste wirklich mal gerne, ob wenigstens FBI und BND eine nur einmal überschreibene HDD noch auslesen könnten. Wer das dann bei einem simpelen Heim-Laptop überhaupt zahlen würde, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Wurde der Laptop für ein Strafverfahren eingezogen, ist es sowieso zu spät. Und hat man selber auch nur die allergeringste Angst, dass sich etwas so brisantes auf der HDD befinden könnte, schreddert man die HDD halt selber und verkauft sie nicht.

Einmal vollständig Überschreiben genügt bei HDDs vollkommen.



shadie schrieb:


> Boote vom Stick
> Installiere Ubuntu.


Bleibt noch zu hoffen, dass im UEFI auch das Booten von USB aktiviert ist und daß das UEFI dann auch die Keys fürs Secure Boot akzeptiert.



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Das es sehr einfach ist, ein Betriebssystem zu  installieren (egal ob es nun Linux oder Windows ist - im letzten Fall  dauert es vor allem, bis die Updates installiert wurden und alles  eingerichtet ist)


Was mache ich nur regelmäßig falsch, dass meine  Linux-Installationen (meist Mint, vermutlich ist das schon der  Kardinalfehler) sowohl nach der Installation wie nach nach ein paar  Wochen Nichtnutzung für ein Update immer mind. so lange brauchen wie  Windows 10?


----------



## Arkintosz (12. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was mache ich nur regelmäßig falsch, dass meine  Linux-Installationen (meist Mint, vermutlich ist das schon der  Kardinalfehler) sowohl nach der Installation wie nach nach ein paar  Wochen Nichtnutzung für ein Update immer mind. so lange brauchen wie  Windows 10?


Wenn Du eine Festplatte (keine SSD), eine Internetleitung <100Mbit/s hast, oder nur 2 Kerne, kann ein Update tatsächlich mal länger dauern. Das Problem ist, dass ich bei Windows 10 teilweise schon Stunden da saß, an einem 16-Thread Rechner mit NVMe-SSD  - nachdem schon alle Updates heruntergeladen wurden.

Ich meinte jetzt auch nur die Installation selbst. Natürlich werden mit der Zeit mehr Pakete geupdatet und wenn es ein Bottleneck beim Download oder der PC-Leistung gibt, wirkt sich das so aus, dass ein Update auch mal über 2-5 Minuten dauern kann. Aber wenigstens muss man nicht neu starten.


----------



## efdev (12. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was mache ich nur regelmäßig falsch, dass meine  Linux-Installationen (meist Mint, vermutlich ist das schon der  Kardinalfehler) sowohl nach der Installation wie nach nach ein paar  Wochen Nichtnutzung für ein Update immer mind. so lange brauchen wie  Windows 10?


Ich weiß auch nicht du hast anscheinend einfach ein glückliches Händchen  
Hatte in meinem Semester keinen der Probleme mit ner Linux Installation hatte außer die MacBook 2016+ User (aber da ist der Mac schuld )


----------



## Stryke7 (12. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein paar  Beiträge zu Linux + Lenovo T480 oder XPS15 durchlese, dann darf man halt  keinen Laptop imt nVidia-Grafikchip haben und muss sich mit dem  Killer-Netzwerkchip herum ärgern. So lustige Kleinigkeiten wie die  Umkonfiguration von Sondertasten sind für den unbedarften User auch kein  Problem.


Ich hatte schon mehrere Thinkpads und alle Sondertasten daran liefen out of the box. 
Bei Windows läuft nicht mal das Touchpad ohne zusätzliche Installation spezieller Software ...  


fotoman schrieb:


> Bleibt noch zu hoffen, dass im UEFI auch das Booten von USB aktiviert ist und daß das UEFI dann auch die Keys fürs Secure Boot akzeptiert.


Ja, UEFIs haben ein paar sehr ernste Nachteile und sind eine Gängelung der Kunden. Leider bringen sie auch genügend Vorteile mit sich um sich durchgesetzt zu haben, unter Anderem natürlich dass man eine komplette Ebene mit einem Mini-Betriebssystem hat auf dem Hersteller, Spionagedienste und weitere Schurken diverse Software laufen lassen können ohne dass der durchschnittliche Nutzer da überhaupt irgendwas gegen tun kann.


fotoman schrieb:


> Was mache ich nur regelmäßig falsch, dass meine  Linux-Installationen (meist Mint, vermutlich ist das schon der  Kardinalfehler) sowohl nach der Installation wie nach nach ein paar  Wochen Nichtnutzung für ein Update immer mind. so lange brauchen wie  Windows 10?


Keine Ahnung, aber etwas machst du definitiv falsch. 

Zudem sollte man vielleicht mal anmerken, dass man unter Linux selbst über die Updates  bestimmt, wann und ob diese heruntergeladen und installiert werden. Und natürlich muss man nicht immer drei mal neustarten nur weil mal wieder Adobe Reader oder sonst was ein Update installieren muss, das ist echt lächerlich


----------

